# NEED 280ZX TURBO EXHAUST MANIFOLD!



## JZeng100 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have put together a turbo kit for my 82 280zx and all i'm missing is the manifold. i know they are around they are on ebay once in awhile. if anyone has one for sale please let me know. price and shipping is not an issue. thanks


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

i was to trying to find a turbo manifold its a hard to find item eBay Motors: Datsun 240z 260z 280z TURBO Exhaust manifold w/ porting (item 320356418244 end time Apr-10-09 21:00:00 PDT)
this is all i got it mit fit i think if you still have the l28


----------



## S130Z (Aug 3, 2009)

*manifold*

I have a spare one, that needs a new stud, it's painted black, let me know if your interested.

email me riggs_hawkla[email protected]


----------

